# How to Add Double Acting Rear Valves on Goldoni Euro 45 SN (2018)?



## Ligurian_Olive_Farmer (Mar 6, 2020)

I hope I’m posting to the correct forum... If not, apologies in advance. 


I’m a new owner of a 2018 Goldoni Euro 45 SN. So far, I love the machine on my hilly, terraced property. Powerful, stable, turns on a dime. 


However, since I purchased it at a Ritchie Brothers auction, I have no dealer contact, no documentation, and Goldoni HQ is unresponsive. 


To the point: the tractor comes with an hydraulic three point lift and a single acting rear valve. The rear valve apparently only functions once the three point hitch has been lifted. I want to add two independent valves that are double acting. Just basic stuff, I think. 


Goldoni mentions in its brochure that an optional double acting valve kit can be purchased. The local Goldoni repair shop say they can’t (won’t?) do it. Goldoni in Modena, Italy doesn’t respond to emails and calls. 


Does anyone have ideas about how to tackle this? I would be happy to add non-original parts as long as I have a proper design and know which parts to purchase. 


Thanks for any assistance! 

Frank

Rear of 2018 Goldoni Euro 45 SN:









Existing (standard) single acting rear valve. It is controlled by the three point hitch lever:


----------



## Groo (Jan 17, 2020)

Reading problem.

You are likely going to need to tie in between the pump the the 3 point valve. My guess is that the position sensing is what messes it up unless fully raised.
You could also potentially just add a whole other dedicated pump.


----------



## Ligurian_Olive_Farmer (Mar 6, 2020)

Groo,

Thank you for your suggestion. Let me take some additional images of the hydraulic system and post them. Otherwise, I won’t be able to follow you. I understand almost nothing about hydraulics! I’m also going to try to get a copy of the design of the circuit from a local dealer. I think they have access to Goldoni’s spare parts ordering system. Thanks again. 



Groo said:


> Reading problem.
> 
> You are likely going to need to tie in between the pump the the 3 point valve. My guess is that the position sensing is what messes it up unless fully raised.
> You could also potentially just add a whole other dedicated pump.


----------



## marc_hanna (Apr 10, 2017)

That’s a pretty cool tractor. Good score. What to you have for attachment?

conceptually, hydraulics are pretty simple. You’ll figure it out over time.


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Pasquali makes a similar appearing tractor. Do you have any Pasquali tractor dealers nearby?


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

Your buy looks to be a very capable looking machine, nice !!.


----------



## Ligurian_Olive_Farmer (Mar 6, 2020)

I just wanted to let everyone know that my slow responses are due to the chaos that the new corona virus is causing in Italy. Last night Prime Minister Conte announced that the entire country is in a quasi lock-down. And all this during a very busy planting season! When it rains, it pours... In any case, people’s health is more important, and I send my best wishes to those who are ill and at risk. May God and the Universe be on your side. 

I’ll get back to the hydraulics issue as soon as I can.


----------



## Groo (Jan 17, 2020)

Sounds like the perfect time to be out in a field


----------



## Greg Wales (Apr 15, 2021)

Ligurian_Olive_Farmer said:


> I hope I’m posting to the correct forum... If not, apologies in advance.
> 
> 
> I’m a new owner of a 2018 Goldoni Euro 45 SN. So far, I love the machine on my hilly, terraced property. Powerful, stable, turns on a dime.
> ...





Ligurian_Olive_Farmer said:


> I hope I’m posting to the correct forum... If not, apologies in advance.
> 
> 
> I’m a new owner of a 2018 Goldoni Euro 45 SN. So far, I love the machine on my hilly, terraced property. Powerful, stable, turns on a dime.
> ...


I've got the same tractor. My control valve for the rear arms broke, so I threw it away and fitted a 3 spool valve. The plumbing isn't too difficult, the problem is lack of space- I managed to get the valve under the edge of the seat on the right, there's just enough room. If you still need advice, send me a message.


----------

